
The 'Big Four' have 92% of online ads - Maybe it's time for a new business plan - Readmore
http://valleywag.com/tech/advertising/independents-lose-a-third-of-share-243775.php
======
Readmore
It's true but because they control the majority of online ads end-users are
stuck accepting their rates and agreements. I'm not saying that Google is bad
but I don't really know how large a percentage I get from their ads. If there
were more ad startups with a larger percentage end-users would see a better
competition on percentage paid.

~~~
dfranke
If startups are going to compete with big companies, they need to do it on
innovation, not price. Big companies have the upper hand on price because they
have economics of scale.

------
immad
hmm, but the Big Four are like advertiser aggregators (probably a real term
for that, reselllers?) since they resell the advertising. So this doesn't seem
that surprising to me, the people it affects are other people providing a
similar service as a startup. Or am I missing the point?

